# Sperm Sharing Chit Chat ~ Part 1



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Here is your official Sperm sharing chat thread 

I will leave a few links here for those of you who are just hearing about this scheme

Wishing everyone lots of  on their journey

Here are the links which may be helpful

https://secure.reuters.co.uk/news/articlenews.aspx?type=healthNews&storyID=2006-09-14T125003Z_01_L14166614_RTRIDST_0_HEALTH-SPERM-DC.XML&pageNumber=1&imageid=&cap=&sz=13&WTModLoc=NewsArt-C1-ArticlePage1

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/healthmain.html?in_article_id=414690&in_page_id=1774&in_a_source=

Thanks to Aweeze and MrsRedcap for providing the links 

Best wishes 
Emxx


*This post contains an unconfirmed link information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external website links.*


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

If I find out any more info then I'll post it here.

If anyone out there has already started the scheme at Bourn Hall...please post. We'd love to hear what exactly happens...I do have a little info on it from Bourn Hall but it's very scant.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Vicki this is such a good alturnitive to egg sharing esp for woman who don't produce a high number of eggs so you get to keep them all, & then have some frozen, 

I will be keeping an eye out on this thread, I am so pleased it gives you the option off moving forward with your treatment, 

Sara xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi ladies

this is now an option we are looking at and have emailed care to confirm there information on this as i have looked at there forum and found intresting info however its from members only and not there admin team

will let you know what they have to say when they reply to my email

xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers MJ....Hope the reply is beneficial to us


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi ladies,

did anyone hear anything from Care on this sperm share?

Jen
x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nope I haven't heard anything as yet.

Vicki x


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I have heard and they told me that they are just going to keep my details as they are not looking for anymore at the moment.


----------

